# Διάφορες Κατιν-ιές



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Ενώ στα περισσότερα φόρουμ προτιμούν τον πολυνηματισμό (όρος για το multithreading, που δεν έχει σχέση με τα φόρουμ, αλλά να τον δανειστούμε, βρε αδελφέ), εγώ έχω την τάση (έντονη ενίοτε) για πολυπαραθυρισμό (πρωτολογισμός — ούτε καν ο «παραθυρισμός» δεν υπάρχει, πλην μιας ανεύρεσης που λέει ότι «ο παραθυρισμός αποτελεί πρώιμο στάδιο του μαϊντανισμού»). Δηλαδή, για πολλές παρεκβάσεις από το κεντρικό θέμα, λοξοδρομήσεις σε ενδιαφέρουσες λεπτομέρειες. Σαν να βάλεις Ελληνίδα να πάει με τα πόδια από το Oxford Circus της Oxford Street στην Marble Arch — υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη σταματήσει σε καμιά εικοσαριά βιτρίνες;

Διάβαζα λοιπόν το παρασκευιάτικο Ιντερμέδιο του Παππά στη Βιβλιοθήκη της «Ε», και είναι απίστευτο πόσα παράθυρα με ανάγκασε να ανοίξω.

Καθώς ξεκίνησα το διάβασμα με μια θολούρα στο μυαλό μου, διαβάζω, πρώτη πρόταση, «Προβλήθηκε πρόσφατα η ταινία του Βάιντα Κατύν» και αναρωτιέμαι «Ποιος είναι αυτός ο Βάιντα Κατύν;». Βάλτε πλάγια γραμματάκια, εισαγωγικούλια, «ταινία _Κατύν_ του Βάιντα», κάτι. Γιατί εγώ κάπου είχα ακούσει και τον Βάιντα και το Κατίν [ναι, 975 «το Κατύν», 2.760 «το Κατίν»], και το αποκωδικοποίησα αμέσως μόλις κατανίκησα τη θολούρα, αλλά μη φτιάχνετε εθελοντές για το στρατό των ανύπαρχτων. [Προσθήκη: το πρωτότυπο είναι πολύ πιθανό να έκανε την απαραίτητη διάκριση, η οποία χάθηκε στην ιστοσελίδα.]

Ο Παππάς τα βάζει με κάποιο «ορφανό του Στάλιν», όπως χαρακτηρίζει τον κριτικό που τόλμησε στο Αθηνόραμα να παρουσιάσει την ταινία του Βάιντα με μπολσεβίκικη μεροληψία. (ΕΝΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΕΠΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΝΤΑΦΤΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΠΙΤΗΔΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΛΥΡΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΦΛΥΑΡΟ ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΣΜΟ. Ο ΠΑΛΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΣ ΠΟΛΩΝΟΣ ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΡΟΠΑΙΑ ΣΦΑΓΗ, ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΚΑΤΕΙΛΗΜΜΕΝΗ, ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΜΑΤΙΑ. Λεπτομέρειες στο άρθρο του Παππά.)

Δεν γράφει, λέει ο Παππάς, στον Ριζοσπάστη (όπου μπορεί κανείς να διαβάσει την άλλη άποψη εδώ, με παραπομπές). Ούτε στα Νέα, θα πρόσθεταν άλλοι:
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=19&artid=56655&enthDate=16022008
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=96&ct=4&artid=4500585&nid=0

Λεπτομερής παρουσίαση στην Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyń_(film)

Εγώ έχω αρκετά ράμματα για τις γούνες και του ναζισμού και του σταλινισμού, οπότε ένα έγκλημα πάνω ένα έγκλημα κάτω δεν κάνει διαφορά — δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να αφήσω ορφανό το Κατίν.

Οπότε, αφού απόλαυσα τους διάφορους καβγάδες (εδώ του Αθηνοράματος), εστίασα την προσοχή μου στη λέξη που υιοθετεί τώρα και ο Παππάς, το γνωστό «επιδραστικός» για το influential. «Η μήπως πρωτίστως το γεγονός ότι τα ουκ ολίγα ορφανά του πατερούλη Στάλιν και του Μπρέζνιεφ εξακολουθούν να κατέχουν κρίσιμα και επιδραστικά (influential) πόστα στον Τύπο;»

Τον είχαμε συζητήσει κι αλλού, το 2006, τον όρο: ρωτούσε ο zephyrous για το «επιδραστικός», πέταξα κι εγώ στη μέση το «επηρεαστικός», που δεν είναι δα και νεολογισμός, επαναλάβαμε και τις γνωστές λύσεις (με [αποφασιστική] επιρροή, που ασκεί επιρροή, καθοριστικός).

Στο γκουγκλάρισμα έπεσα σ’ ένα περσινό του Χάρη:
Γρήγορα να ξεφύγουμε και να χαιρετίσουμε την καινούρια χρονιά με δύο νεολογισμούς, που, όταν κατακάτσουν και ξεθαμπώσουν από την υπερβολή, θα αποδειχτούν, νομίζω, πολύτιμοι: ο ένας, πιο περπατημένος, είναι ο _*εμβληματικός*_: _το εμβληματικό έργο, το εμβληματικό μυθιστόρημα_. Και ο τολμηρότερος, ανοίκειος ακόμα, _επιδραστικός_ ή _επηρεαστικός_, που μεταφράζει το influential, influent: _ο πιο επιδραστικός μαύρος καλλιτέχνης· Τσόμσκι, ο επηρεαστικός διανοούμενος· Ρεμπώ, ο πιο επιδραστικός ποιητής για τη ροκ κουλτούρα_.

Από το 2006 που το συζητούσαμε, το _επιδραστικός_ γέννησε πάμπολλα ευρήματα, έστω κι αν κάποιοι κρίνουν απαραίτητο να το εξηγούν με το εγγλέζικο, και σύντομα θα δούμε τη λέξη και στο ΛΝΕΓ. Άντε, καλό τριήμερο. Εγώ πάω να δω την ταινία, να διαμορφώσω άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2009)

Και για να περάσουμε σε γνήσιες κατινιές, στην ίδια Βιβλιοθήκη βρήκα απολαυστική την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου της Σωτηρίας Σταυρακοπούλου _Σπάνιες αλήθειες_: Ακαδημαϊκή κλιμακτήριος — Δύο καθηγήτριες Φιλολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο [...] επί περίπου τριακόσιες σελίδες συνθέτουν με τους αντικριστούς μονολόγους τους την επιτομή της «κατινιάς».

Και να πάλι η _επιτομή_...


----------

